# Jard's 12 hour compliance (150,000th BMW Welt customer)



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

Just barely sneaking in under the time limit...

About a week ago we were informed that we would be the 150,000th customer at BMW Welt and we were asked if we would like a special program. Of course we said yes!










We were treated to a private plant and assembly area tour and lunch at the on-site restaurant. A BMW photographer followed us around all day documenting the experience and I'll share a few more pictures later.

Posting from the comfort of the Platzl hotel downtown now...










The car is a 328i Sports Wagon in Alpine White/Coral Red and it's our first BMW!


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats!!! Love the 150,000 sign in the first picture! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

WOAH! 

That's fantastic for y'all and a great story for the boards!

I can't wait to see the rest of your pics. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Lucky you! Congrats! 

I'm sure the BMW photographer knows how to take better pics than most of us. What did you order for lunch and how did you like it? That restaurant -- EssZimmer -- has a Michelin Star! 

P.S. -- Maybe you meant the Premium Lounge and not the restaurant?


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Congratulations! That's how to make an already special experience even more special! Glad number 150k was a 'Fester so we can all share in it (a little bit anyway!).


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jard said:


> Just barely sneaking in under the time limit...
> 
> About a week ago we were informed that we would be the 150,000th customer at BMW Welt and we were asked if we would like a special program. Of course we said yes!


How cool is that? Congratulations! Car looks great.


----------



## argh (May 25, 2015)

Congrats, times two! I don't know how many Welt customers they process daily, but I have a secret wish to become customer #150,051 in seven days!


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

Ninong said:


> Lucky you! Congrats!
> 
> I'm sure the BMW photographer knows how to take better pics than most of us. What did you order for lunch and how did you like it? That restaurant -- EssZimmer -- has a Michelin Star!
> 
> P.S. -- Maybe you meant the Premium Lounge and not the restaurant?


Restaurant Bavarie, so it wasn't quite the Michelin Star experience, but it was still very good!

Fixed menu:
Langostinos with vegetable purée 
Chicken breast stuffed with a bit of cheese
Chocolate mousse, lukewarm chocolate cake, and a custard with figs

We were certainly in and out of the premium lounge all day. I did sample the white sausage and soft pretzels with mustard. Also very good!


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

argh said:


> Congrats, times two! I don't know how many Welt customers they process daily, but I have a secret wish to become customer #150,051 in seven days!


If I remember correctly they said they deliver 80'ish cars per day and the most they ever delivered in a day was 187 during Oktoberfest


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats! Great experience!


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

Jard said:


> Restaurant Bavarie, so it wasn't quite the Michelin Star experience, but it was still very good!
> 
> Fixed menu:
> Langostinos with vegetable purée
> ...






























I was actually pretty surprised. The food was really lovely. Delicate balance of flavor a and textures, beautiful presentation, and well rounded. I would go back just for restaurant!


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

The plant tour was incredible. I don't know how much was a normal tour versus what they added for our "behind the scenes" tour. Photography was verboten, sadly, but the BMW photographer was with us the whole time and has already sent some pictures.










At the end of the tour we arrived at the very end of the interior assembly and saw our car. Well, not our car but damn close (they don't make a ton of white tourings with red interior, apparently).










After taking posed pictures with the white touring, as if we were placing the badge on the hood, we got in another car and did a "ride along" in a car on the dyno. We rolled in, the dyno doors close up and the ventilation turns on, and the tester brought the car up to 150kph while doing a battery of tests listed on a screen in front of him (e.g., wipers on/off, lights on/off, etc.). This was really good fun.

More later! We are off to the Christmas markets.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW! Impressive.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Impressive. Did you have any clue beforehand?


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonO said:


> The plant tour was incredible. I don't know how much was a normal tour versus what they added for our "behind the scenes" tour.


After taking the tour last month I can tell you that actually getting on the plant floor is very special. The normal tour keeps you up off the floor in a fairly isolated walkway. Also getting any kind of photo from the tour is special. Very nice


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

Gluhwein said:


> Impressive. Did you have any clue beforehand?


My CA back home (in Silver Spring, MD) warned me about a week ago and asked if we were up for something special but didn't actually have any details. The whole staff was amazing to deal with.

We took a fast run to Nürnberg yesterday to walk through the Christmas markets (about 350 km total) and the car is perfect. I am extremely pleased!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

2cool. Congrats!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Gratulieren! Very nice color combo too. :thumbup:

Please post plenty of pics of what is the best looking of all the 3 series in my opinion. Great advertising to boost up sales of the Touring and get RWD models back in NA by the next generation, since that's the only variant I would consider to replace the 2011 E91 currently in the stable.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats. It makes you very famous all over the internet.


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

mason said:


> Congrats. It makes you very famous all over the internet.


Ha, these things happen.

Here's the requisite Neuschwanstein photo from our travels today.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Cool! Very nice and thanks for sharing! I'm glad someone here was chosen!


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats, that's super cool!

My ED was earlier that day, maybe that makes me about 149,950 -- I never win anything. :rofl:

There was a BMW photographer who passed through our factory tour that day, which is apparently unusual according to our tour guide. The photographer actually granted one of our tour group members permission to take a picture of the carbon fiber M4 ceiling panel they have on display as part of the tour (the guy had just received his M4 earlier that day). The BMW photographer seemed to be in a pretty good mood that day.  Later our tour guide she said the photographer is actually her boss.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

RKA said:


> Cool! Very nice and thanks for sharing! I'm glad someone here was chosen!


+1!!!! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats! This is very cool indeed!


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> Congrats, that's super cool!
> 
> My ED was earlier that day, maybe that makes me about 149,950 -- I never win anything. :rofl:
> 
> There was a BMW photographer who passed through our factory tour that day, which is apparently unusual according to our tour guide. The photographer actually granted one of our tour group members permission to take a picture of the carbon fiber M4 ceiling panel they have on display as part of the tour (the guy had just received his M4 earlier that day). The BMW photographer seemed to be in a pretty good mood that day.  Later our tour guide she said the photographer is actually her boss.


Was the photographer a slender lady with short hair, middle age ish? If so, that was our photographer and she was awesome. She said that there were parts of our tour that she had never seen, and she was excited about it.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Aug 22, 2005)

ShannonO said:


> Was the photographer a slender lady with short hair, middle age ish? If so, that was our photographer and she was awesome. She said that there were parts of our tour that she had never seen, and she was excited about it.


The photographer was a medium height guy in a suit with a badge. Seemed like a nice guy.

I showed the "150000" photo in the original post to my wife. She was walking around taking pictures while my son and I ate in the Premium Lounge. My wife actually witnessed the "150000" event happening, but she didn't know what it was all about, and didn't even mention it until I showed her the picture above.

Sorry I missed witnessing Jard's big event! I was right there at the time.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow this is fantastic! I saw the post and picture of you on BMW Welt's Facebook page!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations! What an awesome delivery. Big fan of your car too. I have the same color combo.


----------



## ShannonO (Oct 10, 2015)

jerezano66 said:


> Congratulations! What an awesome delivery. Big fan of your car too. I have the same color combo.


We actually went back and forth on the colors. This combo was my first instinct from first visit to the lot. But Jard hemmed and hawed about senstac.  Soooooooo happy with it!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Adding my congratulations. I've said before that the staff at Welt gets that this is a big deal to each of us, and they most definitely contribute to the experience. And even more so in your case. Very, very cool.


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

On the Glorious Leader and currently scheduled to hit port in New York on January 8th!


----------



## Jard (Oct 3, 2015)

The Glorious Leader sat idle in the English Channel for almost 10 days so the car didn't arrive at port until January 18. I just got an email from my Client Advisor that the car has arrived at BMW of Silver Spring in Silver Spring, MD! That's 45 days from Munich to the east coast.

Unfortunately I can't get it until Saturday.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay! The painful wait is almost over! At least your car missed the blizzard!


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome. The experience of a lifetime. Congrats and enjoy your ride.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Best part about this is that it was a Touring bound for America! Talk about Save the Manuals: Save the Tourings more like it!

You most definitely did not get just the run of the mill tour. Congrats!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like today is the big day. Hope all goes well for the redelivery. As noted on another thread looks like all of us who picked up our European Delivery cars in 2015 can feel like contributors to your reaching the milestone. Had we not made it to Munich you would have been 149,999 instead of 150,000!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

*Enjoy the redelivery!*



Jard said:


> Just barely sneaking in under the time limit...
> 
> About a week ago we were informed that we would be the 150,000th customer at BMW Welt and we were asked if we would like a special program. Of course we said yes!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

*And thanks again for sharing the plant photos!*



ShannonO said:


> The plant tour was incredible. I don't know how much was a normal tour versus what they added for our "behind the scenes" tour. Photography was verboten, sadly, but the BMW photographer was with us the whole time and has already sent some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, repeated thanks for sharing the photos taken in the manufacturing plant which so many of us had a chance to visit but could not take photos due to the tour restrictions.


----------

